# Eggs...



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

So lately, I've been on an egg kick and have come to really like two new egg "uses" in my world...

One, the microwaved scrambled egg...especially dropped in a tortilla shell w/ cheese and salsa for a quick breakfast buritto...under 2 minutes to make...

And, I've been dropping an egg cooked over-easy on a hamburger...mmmmm!

Anybody got any non-traditional uses for the everyday egg?

jag


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm I don't have any non traditional uses but I usually eat at least 3 whole eggs a day... on a good day it's 6. I like em sunny side up either for breakfast or before bed. Perhaps eating them before bed is a little unusual but they are very good for you.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Eggs, the delicate ovum of the domestic foul,

Baked, broiled, coddled, soft or hard cooked, over easy, over light, over hard, scrambled and even raw… 

On a plate, bun, muffin, in a burger, burrito or taco I don’t believe there’s a single culinary use that could be called non-traditional.

Hell in some places, they boil partially developed bird embryo’s still in the shell then pickle them, eggs with legs!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

jagmqt said:


> And, I've been dropping an egg cooked over-easy on a hamburger...mmmmm!
> 
> jag


The fried egg on top of a steak is very south american.

My friend's wife is japanese and she hard boils eggs in green tea. They are outstanding tasting!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought the fried egg over the burger or steak was a Hawaiian thing as well. 

I have had egg in something called a "Cuban House Plate" (rough translation). It is pretty much everything in a big bowl.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I always thought fried eggs on burgers was a very Southern thing (being I'm from Hawaii and I don't remember too many burgers with egg on 'em!). However, the very common usage for eggs is the Loco Moco.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loco_moco

Broke da mouth good. This is one of the few dishes that I say is a "must try" when you're visiting Hawaii.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I always thought fried eggs on burgers was a very Southern thing (being I'm from Hawaii and I don't remember too many burgers with egg on 'em!). However, the very common usage for eggs is the Loco Moco.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loco_moco
> 
> Broke da mouth good. This is one of the few dishes that I say is a "must try" when you're visiting Hawaii.


I'm gonna try this for sure!

jag


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

jquirit said:


> I always thought fried eggs on burgers was a very Southern thing (being I'm from Hawaii and I don't remember too many burgers with egg on 'em!).


Maybe Polynesian?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> And, I've been dropping an egg cooked over-easy on a hamburger...mmmmm!


:tpd:Love them on FatBurgers :tu


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

jquirit said:


> I always thought fried eggs on burgers was a very Southern thing (being I'm from Hawaii and I don't remember too many burgers with egg on 'em!).


The one-eyed cheeseburger was a late night staple of my partying binges back in college, served up at a greasy diner. Yes, a southern college at that.

We put fried eggs on BLTs. I guess that makes them BELTs.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Kaisersozei said:


> We put fried eggs on BLTs. I guess that makes them BELTs.


How was that layered? Egg, Bacon, Lettuce, Tomatoe, or was the egg over the bacon? I'm assuming toasted...mayo or mustard?...I'm gonna try this, too...:tu

jag


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

jquirit said:


> I always thought fried eggs on burgers was a very Southern thing (being I'm from Hawaii and I don't remember too many burgers with egg on 'em!). However, the very common usage for eggs is the Loco Moco.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loco_moco
> 
> Broke da mouth good. This is one of the few dishes that I say is a "must try" when you're visiting Hawaii.


I looked at the wiki link and that was exactly what I was talking about, a burger with a fried egg on the top. I knew it was Hawaiian (thought I was going LOCO there for a minute :r).


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Try making an omelet. But instead of frying it bake it. Comes out nice and fluffy.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Tredegar said:


> Try making an omelet. But instead of frying it bake it. Comes out nice and fluffy.


What temperature and for how long? do you just use a cassarole dish?

jag


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

jagmqt said:


> How was that layered? Egg, Bacon, Lettuce, Tomatoe, or was the egg over the bacon? I'm assuming toasted...mayo or mustard?...I'm gonna try this, too...:tu
> 
> jag


Bacon -> egg -> lettuce -> tomato (salt & Tabasco) -> mayo. On toast. Make sure the yolk's not too runny, or it makes a mess. I'm more of a yolk-guy than a whites-guy, so I trim off most of the fried egg white anyway. Not great for the heart, but that's what zocor is for.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally I like to stir an egg into an oriental noodle bowl. It thickens up the soup base and makes it all creamy, almost custardlike. Totally yummy.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

perogee said:


> stir an egg into an oriental noodle bowl...


Egg drop soup


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Huevos Rancheros*

Muy bueno para el desayuno mi amigo.

Here is a *Recipe* but just grab a tortilla some kind of salsa, beans, eggs and maybe some cheese and start cooking. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

After watching V for Vendetta I decided to try "Eggy in a basket." They are awesome. Very simple breakfast with a couple slices of turkey bacon and a piece of fruit on the side.










The bread comes out much crunchier than traditional toast.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> After watching V for Vendetta I decided to try "Eggy in a basket." They are awesome. Very simple breakfast with a couple slices of turkey bacon and a piece of fruit on the side.
> 
> The bread comes out much crunchier than traditional toast.


Yeah, I used to make those my kids. We called them "hole in one". But you get cool points for referencing the V for Vendetta movie.

V for V cutter which is on it's way


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I had never seen them before. I lived a very sheltered breakfast life.  No steel cut oats either. :dr


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

AD720 said:


> I looked at the wiki link and that was exactly what I was talking about, a burger with a fried egg on the top. I knew it was Hawaiian (thought I was going LOCO there for a minute :r).


:r

And here I thought, when you said "burger" you meant "hamburger (the sandwich, like from Johnny Rocket's or Fatburger)" not a "burger patty"! Good stuff, eh?

Quick aside, "No Reservation" did Hawaii today.. and they had a spam croquette loco moco... but instead of brown gravy they used curry.. looks damn tasty!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I had never seen them before. I lived a very sheltered breakfast life.  No steel cut oats either. :dr


you havent lived yet my son.........get urself on the oat train:tu


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

jquirit said:


> :r
> 
> And here I thought, when you said "burger" you meant "hamburger (the sandwich, like from Johnny Rocket's or Fatburger)" not a "burger patty"! Good stuff, eh?


?? I did mean hamburger...bun, burger, cheese, onion, ketchup, mustard...egg cooked over-easy...it's damn good...

I found out that Red Robin restarants have this on the menu...no I feel like a hack...

jag


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

A new favorite of mine is the "Steak , Egg and Cheese" sandwich with a little salt , pepper and ketchup . But the egg on a burger sounds great ! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Drop one or two in with Ramen noodles.. poaches


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> *Huevos Rancheros*
> 
> Muy bueno para el desayuno mi amigo.
> 
> Here is a *Recipe* but just grab a tortilla some kind of salsa, beans, eggs and maybe some cheese and start cooking. :tu


How do you eat this? Do you roll it up and eat it with your hands or use a fork and knife? and anahemi chilis...are they mild, med, or hot? I'm just a simiple guy from up north...we don't know these things up here...:tu

Thanks for the recipe, though...i'm gonna try this, too!

jag


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> After watching V for Vendetta I decided to try "Eggy in a basket." They are awesome. Very simple breakfast with a couple slices of turkey bacon and a piece of fruit on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an old girlfriend turn me onto this. She called it bullseye toast though. Easy and tasty.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Bi Bim Bop with the cursory fried egg is delicious.










With lots of this hot pepper paste....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> How do you eat this? Do you roll it up and eat it with your hands or use a fork and knife? and anahemi chilis...are they mild, med, or hot? I'm just a simiple guy from up north...we don't know these things up here...:tu
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, though...i'm gonna try this, too!
> 
> jag


Knife and fork, use the chile or salsa that suits your taste. My take on Mexican cooking is not about a shopping list but a few ingredients and what's in the cupboard. Why hell you could even throw some leftover spanish rice in there or how about some nopales.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I had to make a couple eggs in the basket for lunch today. Had some yogurt and sausage on the side. Awesome!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I got ducks, I got chickens... I got eggs. Always fresh. My favorite is to slice a bagel and toast it while cooking two eggs over-medium, butter the bagel and throw the eggs on. I used to make sandwiches with toast & butter and eggs, bacon & cheese. Talk about cholesterol, mmmmmm!:dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

My Son has had peacock egg for breakfast. Not sure how it was cooked, I envy him a bit for that. A Family friend in Montana had various animals on her ranch and her Husband was a taxidermist.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

oh wow this thread is getting good! Loving the pictures... that Bim Bop looks like serious stuff!! khubli, I take it you stir fried everything individually?? Nice presentation there. 

I just had my last 2 eggs this morning... scrambled in the microwave... not something I usually do but I was short on time. They turned out pretty good!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Once a Korean friend from work to me to a Korean Restaurant and we had *Dolsot Bibimbap*, it was served in a heated stone bowl, in which a raw egg is cooked against the sides of the bowl. "Dolsot" means "stone pot"

Yeah, it was good.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Once a Korean friend from work to me to a Korean Restaurant and we had *Dolsot Bibimbap*, it was served in a heated stone bowl, in which a raw egg is cooked against the sides of the bowl. "Dolsot" means "stone pot"
> 
> Yeah, it was good.


That is good stuff indeed! The rice is crisped as well from the stone bowl. I like both versions!

Ji


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

My arteries are hardening just reading this thread. 

I eat about 12-18 egg whites a week. I have 2-3 over easy eggs maybe twice a month. 

When I'm really looking for some cholesterol, I get a Philly cheesesteak with a couple scrambled eggs in it for breakfast. That only happens once or twice a year.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> When I'm really looking for some cholesterol, I get a *Philly cheesesteak with a couple scrambled eggs* in it for breakfast. That only happens once or twice a year.


Where do you get _that_? Do you just go out, order a philly, and have them add an egg? do they look at you like you're insane? because I want to try that, and i'm prepared to go order one at a restaraunt, and have no qualms about people looking at me like i'm insane, but i like to be prepared....:tu

jag


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> Where do you get _that_? Do you just go out, order a philly, and have them add an egg? do they look at you like you're insane? because I want to try that, and i'm prepared to go order one at a restaraunt, and have no qualms about people looking at me like i'm insane, but i like to be prepared....:tu
> 
> jag


Being from the Philly area helps. There are some good restaurant/deli places around here that do breakfast sandwiches in the morning. And all of them have the thin sliced Philly steak on hand.

I don't think you would be able to get this sandwich at some of the more famous Philly steak locations. I really doubt they have eggs around.

I would be curious to know what a Philly is in Michigan. I've ordered them around the country and have got very bad imitations to a ribeye on a hamburger bun with peppers and onions.

Sorry that this turned into a cheesesteak discussion.

:ending threadjack:


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> *I would be curious to know what a Philly is in Michigan.* I've ordered them around the country and have got very bad imitations to a ribeye on a hamburger bun with peppers and onions.
> 
> Sorry that this turned into a cheesesteak discussion.
> 
> :ending threadjack:


I'd be embarassed to tell you...the closest I've come to a real Philly is when John Madden took a camera crew around town during an Eagles game!

MI offers thin sliced cuts of tough meat with peppers, onions, and an unidentifiable cheese sauce on a leather-tough hoagie bun...I've tried them all throughout the state, and that's about as good as it gets...

no apologizes for shifting the conversation...just so long as it's good food, i'm all about it...:tu

jag


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Another vote for Korean bibimbap! :tu

Also runny yolk mixed into steak tartare... mmm... scrambled eggs with tons of butter... mmm... an over-easy egg with crisp dry-cured bacon in a sandwich... mmm... soft-boiled egg with buttery toast spread with *Gentleman's Relish*... MMM...

And pickled eggs with an ice cold beer. Heaven!

Damn I'm getting hungry...


----------

